# 5 week old puppy not eating.



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Why o why was the pup separated from his dam so early?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck. I think 5 weeks is too young to be away from mom though. Try getting puppy formula to mix with kibble. I had to supplement my one yorkie at weaning time due to weight loss. I own mom.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! In Nebraksa it's required they stay with their litter mates until 8 weeks. Don't know about other states but 4 weeks seems awfully early.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Have you had him to the vet? That would be the first thing. He's actually too young to be separated from his mother but other people have made it work even though it's really hard on everyone.

I suggest you take him to the vet and have him looked over. Today. Little pups can dehydrate and get very sick, very fast.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

How much does he weigh? Regular weighing can help let you know if he is thriving or not. How is his activity level? What are you feeding him? Is he drinking?

Five week old puppies do not eat all that much, compared to adults. Is he pooping? If he is pooping and not losing weight, he is probably eating more than you think. One trick I have done with very young puppies like this, is to soften their food so it doesn't hurt their teeth. In a pinch, warm water will do but I really like to add a bit of warm goat's milk to their food-it adds calories and is very palatable.

You said the vet said not to worry-has the vet seen him? If not, I would take him in to be seen.

I am sure he misses his mother and littermates, but 8 week old puppies do too. Where does he sleep? Are you, or someone, home with him all day?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank was 5.5 weeks when he was given to me as a gift. He didn't eat a lot either. He also would not eat the food the breeder apparently had him on. So I started him cold-turkey on Innova Large Breed Puppy. I mixed it with a little canned (same brand) and cottage cheese or yogurt. He didn't seem to like it wet or mushy from adding water.

He did get a tummy bug at about the 5 day point so maybe your little one is working on one. If he gets diarrhea, get him to the vet ASAP. Puppies that young can dehydrate very quickly.

I didn't have much trouble with him crying since I stay at home and at night his crate was in our bedroom.

With a little care your puppy will do fine.


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

i got him so early because he was hurting the mother and the breeder was trying to get rid of them because they couldnt keep them around her. Yes he is pooping and peeing alot actually and is very energetic, i have raised puppied before so the age didnt bother me however i never had this issue. I am feeding him purina puppy chow which he seems to not like at all and have tried the food the breeder provided with him and that isnt going well either. Someone told me to try a food called gravy train they said he would love it do you guys know anything about that food. Thanks for the advice my husband is on his way to get goats milk and a scale as we speak.


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh and i forgot to answer a few more questions you guys asked. he sleeps in a box next to our bed he sleeps all night long. He is with us all the time when we go to the store we take him with us.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

He may still be stressed. It's only been a couple of days and his whole little world has changed. I would keep him on the same food. You don't want to keep changing his food because that can cause big tummy problems. How much are you feeding him?


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

i have been trying three times a day but more now since hes not eating, he will lick all the water out of the food and thats usually it he will nibble at it taking maybe 2 to 3 bites then he runs away and wont have no more of it


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I dealt with this exact same thing when I got my puppy at 5 weeks 3 days... be persistent make sure he is drinking water and try puppy milk. he still needs his mothers milk so it would be best to get him on some puppy milk. let him just drink it from a dish. if he starts refusing water try a medicine syringe and put it in his mouth. are you leaving the food down for him all the time? maybe he is eating when you don't see him eat?


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

No i take it up because my other animals try to eat it and when he gets done licking and trying to eat he uses the bathroom immediatly so i keep it scheduled. Right now he is running around the house chasing my son whining i know he he misses his mother and i just want him to be ok. My husband is going to go ahead and get puppies milk too and try that when he gets home


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

kristen0068 said:


> No i take it up because my other animals try to eat it and when he gets done licking and trying to eat he uses the bathroom immediatly so i keep it scheduled. Right now he is running around the house chasing my son whining i know he he misses his mother and i just want him to be ok. My husband is going to go ahead and get puppies milk too and try that when he gets home


since he is just licking all the liquid out of the food the puppy milk mixed with it will help a lot if you add it to the food instead of JUST water. good luck and keep us posted. I wanna see pictures of this little guy! :O)


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

how does his poop look? is it runny? liquid? has he been de-wormed?


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

its regular still form not runny or anything he goes alot. Thanks for the advice and care we will for sure be adding the milk to the food let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

can't wait for an update! I hope he starts pigging out soon. my Sharlette still isn't a huge fan of eating. I have to hand feed her ( from my hand) 3 times a day. she eats 1 cup of puppy chow at a time. but is such a slow eater. like it takes her for ever to eat that 1 cup. but once she is done she walks away. it just takes her a while to eat. maybe he will be like that too. maybe try feeding him from your hand. even if it is a wet sloppy mess LOL I had to do that also with sharlette even when it was wet soggy food LOL


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

well just tried to get him to eat some puppy chow soaked in puppys milk he licked it a few times and ran away, put some puppys milk in a bowl he licked it a few times and wouldnt any more, dont know what to do


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

What food did the breeder have him on?


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

they had him on some food called the pride they told me i wouldnt be able to buy it. I held him in my lap and took the food in my hand and put it to his mouth after a few mins of squirming he ate 3 small hand full it was soaked in the puppy milk which he doesnt seem to like. my question now is if i can get him to eat that much how many times a day should i do that. And should i try to bottle feed him the puppys milk since he wont lick it out of a bowl.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Your little guy is still adjusting. At 5 weeks their world is their dam and littermates to play and snuggle with. You might try a little cooked cut up chicken breast; but I have a feeling that given the food moistened with puppy milk and some quiet time he will eat it. Please post pics and keep us updated.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

At his age, the milk is not necessary-it's just a good and flavorful way to entice him to eat and get more calories, quicker. If he were still with the breeder, he would be pretty much weaned by now. 

I use the goat's milk to coax appetite out of puppies that don't want to eat their kibble, or to put weight on a thin puppy. When my Crested was young, she was very thin and just didn't seem to want to eat enough food to get enough calories. I used powdered goat's milk and reconsitituted it, and just mixed it in with her food. It worked really well. I've done the same thing with my Golden babies.

I agree that I would try not to switch foods right now. He has had a lot of stress and changing up his food is just one more stressor right now. And when you change it, definitely not Gravy Train, or almost any supermarket food


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kristen0068 said:


> i got him so early because he was hurting the mother and the breeder was trying to get rid of them because they couldnt keep them around her. Yes he is pooping and peeing alot actually and is very energetic, i have raised puppied before so the age didnt bother me however i never had this issue. I am feeding him purina puppy chow which he seems to not like at all and have tried the food the breeder provided with him and that isnt going well either. Someone told me to try a food called gravy train they said he would love it do you guys know anything about that food. Thanks for the advice my husband is on his way to get goats milk and a scale as we speak.


Yes a 5 week old puppies teeth can be sharp as are their nails but they don't hurt her. I kept some of my yorkie Cozy's puppies and they continued to use the milk bar after 16 weeks of age for comfort not food from Cozy. If they where too rough she would correct them and then leave. This seems like a poor reason to get rid of puppies. The puppies that where leaving where completely on solid food by 8 weeks.

What was the breeder feeding them? Did the breeder tell you how long your pup has been completely off mom and getting on their own?


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Yes a 5 week old puppies teeth can be sharp as are their nails but they don't hurt her. I kept some of my yorkie Cozy's puppies and they continued to use the milk bar after 16 weeks of age for comfort not food from Cozy. If they where too rough she would correct them and then leave. This seems like a poor reason to get rid of puppies. The puppies that where leaving where completely on solid food by 8 weeks.
> 
> What was the breeder feeding them? Did the breeder tell you how long your pup has been completely off mom and getting on their own?


 


I got it as a christmas gift from someone they told me how old the puppy was and from then on i have contacted the breeder and she told me the reason for letting them go early cause the mother wasnt wanting to nurse anymore, and that they have been eating puppy food since 3 weeks really good. They were feeding him a food called pride. I am a huge animal lover and would risk my life for mine or any other animal.


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just tried to feed him again he ate 3 handfulls again and ate more out of the bowl he is starting to like the puppy milk and is plump from eating. Going to finish the puppy milk and then start with goats milk like some of you have suggested. Thanks for all the advice i hope he keeps eating.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kristen0068 said:


> I got it as a christmas gift from someone they told me how old the puppy was and from then on i have contacted the breeder and she told me the reason for letting them go early cause the mother wasnt wanting to nurse anymore, and that they have been eating puppy food since 3 weeks really good. They were feeding him a food called pride. I am a huge animal lover and would risk my life for mine or any other animal.


It's a good thing this puppy ended up with you because you obviously really care. I do question the breeder's practices though.

I think this is the website for the Pride dog food The Pride Dog Food.

Never heard of it put here. Maybe it is a food avaibile in the South only.

Happy Holidays to you and your's.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Way too young to be weaned... probably he eats when he is hungry and then is full by the next feeding. Withuo knowing the size, i would feed 1/4 cup three times daily.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

I got my pup, who is now 1 year old, she was only 4 weeks old when I got her too. she didn't eat much either but now she's a pig. It also could be the dog food your using. Goodluck! Best thing I ever did was get a golden retriever.


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

thank you guys for all the advice happy holidays and here is some pictures of him and i will have more pics and a video tonight. Yes it was the best thing i ever did i have always loved golden retrievers and always wanted one but my parents didnt like animals now im married to a huge animal lover also so i finally got one here is the link.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/20471-kristen0068-albums2203-reggie.html


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

i was just wanting to see what you guys think of karo syrup the lite kind, my puppy is still having some issues with eating, and my vet said to try karo syrup, i tried it and i was like a miracle he ate every bit of it. I just wanted to know if it was safe and if u guys have ever tried it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe that in Maryland and many other states, it is illegal to remove a puppy from its mother before the baby is at least 8 weeks old. There are good reasons for that.

You are probably going to need some advice from an experienced breeder. Perhaps you could reach out to the GRCA in your area and find one who would be kind enough to help?

Good luck. I hope everything turns out okay and your little guy begins to eat well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

kristen0068 said:


> i was just wanting to see what you guys think of karo syrup the lite kind, my puppy is still having some issues with eating, and my vet said to try karo syrup, i tried it and i was like a miracle he ate every bit of it. I just wanted to know if it was safe and if u guys have ever tried it.


I've used a couple of drops of karo syrup on very very young puppies who didn't want to nurse. It helped to stimulate their appetite, and gave them some energy.

I am just really concerned that a 6 week week old puppy is not eating on his own. What did the vet say about his weight and general body condition? Did he run any tests-fecal, blood work? Is the puppy still peeing and pooping naturally?

To be honest, the one puppy that I had who did not want to eat kibble, yet was very energetic and a happy baby, turned out to have a liver shunt. Liver shunts often do not become noticeable until the puppy is weaned.


----------



## kristen0068 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know its not good for them to be removed golden girl in this case there really wasnt a choice in the matter he was given to me as a gift from a friend and the reason they got him so early was because the mother wasnt wanting to nurse them anymore and was becoming very aggresice towards them, obviously i am doing everything i can to assure his healthiness. And here in tennessee the average age is 6 weeks. Tahnee yeah he is gaining weight and pooing and peeing alot no diarrhea or throwing up. He is much bigger than he was the only way we can really get him to eat it is if we hold him in our lap and hold the food in our hand. But when we mixed in the karo syrup he ate a whole thing of food all on his own. Not sure about the fecal test yet we are taking him to the vet to get his six week visit and shots tomorrow. So Tahnee do you think it is ok to keep putting the karo syrup in his food on a regular basis. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't want to make the karo syrup a long term thing. The idea is to use it to get them to eat regularly and then slowly wean them off of it. If he is gaining weight and pooping and peeing, then I am not sure there is a problem with his eating. If he is gaining weight and is not too thin, then he is eating enough even if you don't think he is. You should be able to feel his ribs but not see them.

And honestly, what the "breeder" said is a bunch of nonsense. Most bitches begin to wean the puppies themselves around the 3-4 week mark. Sometimes they will discipline the puppies for attempting to nurse. All perfectly normal. Good breeders keep the litter together even if the Mom is no longer nursing them or cleaning up after them. I wean around 5 weeks, and from 4 weeks on, the time Mom spends with the litter is gradually decreased.

I can assure you that the "average age" for puppies to go home from good breeders in Tennessee is NOT 6 weeks. Seven weeks is the absolute earliest I would allow a puppy to go home, and I prefer 8 weeks. More work for me-yes. Worth it for the puppy-you bet.

As the human in charge, it is my job to clean up after the puppies, keep them from bugging their Mom, and keep them separated if necessary. My guess is it got to be too much work to feed and clean up after the puppies, and so they wanted to get rid of them.

It was very wrong of the breeder to let that puppy go at such a young age. But, you have him now and unfortunately you are the one having to deal with the fall out from the breeder's poor practices. Your puppy is lucky to have someone like you who cares about him as his owner.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Cozy kept the milk bar open for weeks to months after the puppies where weaned. When she had the 2 nd litter- Roxy would sneak a milk bar fix after the puppies where done. Roxy and Lucy will still occasionally see if Cozy has milk for them if they are upset like at the vets office and she let's them try.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

kristen0068 said:


> I know its not good for them to be removed golden girl in this case there really wasnt a choice in the matter he was given to me as a gift from a friend and the reason they got him so early was because the mother wasnt wanting to nurse them anymore and was becoming very aggresice towards them, obviously i am doing everything i can to assure his healthiness. And here in tennessee the average age is 6 weeks.


The problem is with the breeder, not with you. You're clearly doing all you can to help your pup and I was trying to suggest another possible resource. Sorry for being confusing about that.


----------

